# OEM spare tire and wheel



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

so please tell me what you may know about this. I want to buy 2 OEM spare wheels with tires. I found some for sale but good ones are very expensive. I don't understand why. I've bought them before for other cars and those cost me less than $10. what's up with that?


----------



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

I checked ebay for 1 17 inch stock rim with the Pontiac symbol in the middle to replace that teeny tiny spare. From time to time I have found them, the last one I found sold for a mere 80 bucks and it had no scratches or rash... even came with the tire too


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

yep thanks. saw some spare wheels and tires on ebay. just don't understand why folks want so much $ for them. i guess you ask for a bunch and hope you can get it; but isn’t the idea to sell not keep, or collect? i'm trying to buy one or two locally. seems that $80 less shipping is the best that I can do for something acceptable.


----------



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

aardennc said:


> yep thanks. saw some spare wheels and tires on ebay. just don't understand why folks want so much $ for them. i guess you ask for a bunch and hope you can get it; but isn’t the idea to sell not keep, or collect? i'm trying to buy one or two locally. seems that $80 less shipping is the best that I can do for something acceptable.


I don't know either, the one I saw was in like new condition. Some I see are pretty much mutilated and the seller still wants a good amount of money for them. Honestly I think its an availability issue. There aren't many 04, 05 or 06 GTOs out there. Its definantly not a car you see everyday. With low numbers and a good demand prices go up.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

okay I understand supply and demand. I guess I would assume all the cars bought new would have one. and most of the cars bought used should have one. so that leaves one each from all the wrecked cars that would be available. and also there might be some that are still in new old stock. 

my car didn't have one when I bought it. seems to me that people needing one, like me, would be far fewer than ones available from wrecked cars and GM. therefore demand should be less than supply. or at least that's my opinion anyway. Thanks for participating with this discussion.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's a very low production car and the lug spacing and offset isn't shared with hardly any other cars. You may be in for a shock if you have to buy anything else for this car as everything is expensive. The car may sell for cheap now but the parts aren't.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for comments. Just to let you know; I now have two spare wheels with tires. Both of them are in like new condition. I bought one for $80 and picked it up myself. The second cost a bit more with an additional shipping charge. So that’s the story and apparently the best I could do.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Corvette guys buy them for some such reason too...

Bill


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

for skinnies up front for drag racing. Gotta change the tire though---danfigg


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

I hear the late model gto spare wheel is the only alloy spare available. but that's just hear-say as far as i know.


----------

